# Barq’s reg. Bottle New Orleans, LA



## Sean0331 (Jun 24, 2018)

I found a barq’s Bottle in the marsh in south Louisiana.  I searched on the internet, and can’t find one exactly like it.  It does not have the “drink barq’s It’s good” logo on it.  Instead it just has Barq’s Reg.  But it does have the design patent D-98026 on it. Which would date it after 1935.  You can barely see that it says on the bottle, property of and bottled by Barq’s beverages Inc New Orleans LA.  It does have some markings on the bottom also.

I don’t know much about antique bottles, and info would be appreciated.  I hope it has a cool story behind it.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 25, 2018)

this bottle would have had a panted label , or pyro glaze . late 1940s to 1950s.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jun 27, 2018)

I believe it is 1958 by Lauren Glass Works, probably out of Ruston, LA. Check out  https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 14, 2018)

Like sunrunner said. Would have had a ACL label. Unfortunately no value but it's still neat!


----------

